# Elektronikas pamati >  omu rezistoru kodesana

## edza135

vai varetu ludzu kads ieteikt majas lapu kur ir omu resistoru kodesana

----------


## Kulaks

"ōmu rezistors", "kodēšana" - tev nu gan ir iztēle. Tu domāji rezistoru krāsu kodu kalklulātors? Es nezinu kādam līkrocim ir jābūt, lai ko tādu neatrasto, jo kaut vai googlē ierakstot resistor, 100% ka pirmajā lapā izleks tas ko meklē.

----------


## Larisa

Vai pats nemāki Gooogles tantei paprasīt?
http://www.google.com/search?client=fir ... ogle-Suche

----------


## defs

Nemokies ar tiem stulbajiem kodiem,noperc multimetru un nomēri pretestību,kura interesē. Jo kodi dažādiem razotājiem var gadīties,ka atšķiras.Un vēl-ja domā kaut ko būvēt,tad multimetrs vienmēr noderēs.Un kad mēri pretestības vairākos desmitos kiloomu,tad neturi to ar abiem galiem rokas,citādi rādīs kļūdu,jo cilvēkam ar ir kaut kada pretestība.Ja nav daudz naudas,tad noperc kaut kādu lēto-iesakumam būs labs.  http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... multimetrs  te pat pa 3,80 var dabūt.

----------


## Jon

> Nemokies ar tiem stulbajiem kodiem,noperc multimetru un nomēri


 Sevišķi, ja katru reizi jāatlodē viens gals  ::  !
Kas tās par idejām? Manos plauktos ir apmēram miljons rezistoru, lielākoties tieši strīpainās. Vai to visu būtu jāpārmēra? Krāsu kods ir tik vienkāršs, ka, sākot to lietot, tas viegli turas galvā un nekādā špikerī nav jāskatās. Nav taču ķīniešu ābece.

----------


## defs

> Nemokies ar tiem stulbajiem kodiem,noperc multimetru un nomēri
> 
> 
>  Sevišķi, ja katru reizi jāatlodē viens gals  !
> Kas tās par idejām? Manos plauktos ir apmēram miljons rezistoru, lielākoties tieši strīpainās. Vai to visu būtu jāpārmēra? Krāsu kods ir tik vienkāršs, ka, sākot to lietot, tas viegli turas galvā un nekādā špikerī nav jāskatās. Nav taču ķīniešu ābece.


  Redzi,kad nav ko darīt un gribas praktizēties ar lodāmuru,tad palodē ārā kādu kaudzi,tad pamēra un sašķiro pa diapazoniem.Vismaz es ta kādreiz izdariju. Ja slinkums lodēt,tad meklejam interneta veikalā un pērkam jaunas,nav jau zirga nauda.

----------


## Jon

Vecos laikos plates lodējot, pretestībām aksiālos izvadus nolocīju tā, lai uzdrukātais nomināls (MLT pretestībām) būtu redzams. Rūpnīcas robots, kas izvadus formēja, gan tā nedarīja. Krāsainās strīpas ir vienādas no visām pusēm, tāpēc ir ērtākas.

----------


## mehanikis

ātri meklējot pa kastēm pa krāsām ir viegli atrodami-pirmā krāsa-skatāmnies, tad otrā trešā... cik nu vajag, un ja nekas tad domājam vai bija tādi kkur pirkti vai lodēti  ::  krāsu kods ir viegls nav ko tur, pa cipariem ilgi lūrēt

----------


## edza135

man multimetrs ir tikai analogais

----------


## edza135

a sita adrese ir laba http://samengstrom.com/nxl/3660/4_band_ ... ge.en.html

----------


## mehanikis

ir arī programmas datoram, kādam simbianam ar varētu atrast vai javā, ja ir nopietna interese darboties ar elektroniku iesaku ko papildus nopirkt, digitālo ar autorange-un HFE lai tranzistorus var pārbaudīt, ir visādas funkcijas papildus, maksā manējais ap30 Ls bet ļoti ērts, analogo gan nemet ārā-laba manta  ::

----------


## Didzis

Tak viss ir elementāri. Skaidrs, ja būvē ko jaunu un izmanto daudz dažādas pretestības, tad ir verts apgūt to krāsu kodu. Ja vajag pāris pretestībām nominālu uzzināt, tad ātrāk būs nomerī ar multimetru, nevis slēgt datoru.

----------


## mehanikis

ja datorsi r vislaik ieslegts tad nekas, un vēl var vnk bildīti telefonā iekačāt vai izprintēt  ::

----------


## kaadzis

kā jau iepriekš minēja ir programmas priekš datora kas ir ļoti labas! lai uzzinātu piemēram tikai rezistora krasu kodu ir tāda programma rezistor ja nemaldos tur varēja gan uzzināt no koda pretestību gan ierakstot pretestību uzzināt kodu! 
ja ir vajadzīgs kautkas vairāk, piemēram strādāt arī ar kondensatoriem( 100% ka ir vajadzība) tad pašam uz datora ir electronics 200 electronic assistant kurā ir iespējams gan uzzināt tās pašas pretestības, gan kondensatoru kodus, gan pāriet pa mērvienībām izrēķināt jaudas un daudz ko citu ļoti noderīgu, tiem kam dators stāv visu laiku ieslēgts varētu ļoti noderēt! p.s tā bija bezmaksas programma! http://www.electronics2000.co.uk/
beefs.

----------


## defs

Kamer pēti kodu un salidzini...2 sekundes paiet,lai pieliktu multimetru un paskatītos,pie reizes esi drošs,ka pretestība vesela.Vienīgi ka Jon rakstija,ka ir platē ielodēts un netīk lodēt.

----------


## kaadzis

> Kamer pēti kodu un salidzini...2 sekundes paiet,lai pieliktu multimetru un paskatītos,pie reizes esi drošs,ka pretestība vesela.Vienīgi ka Jon rakstija,ka ir platē ielodēts un netīk lodēt.


 nu jā bet ja tev ir vajadzīga piemēram 10k rezistors un tev ir kaudze ar platēm kurā viņš varētu būt, tu takš nelodēsi ārāk atru tranzistoru lai pārbaudītu! tu apskaties krāsu tad kad esi atradis, izlodē un pārbaudi ar multimetru, vai ir! es vismaz tā daru! man vismaz vieglāk ir tā!  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Eh, jaunatne! Kas jums tie par smadzeņpodiem uz pleciem (vai vispār bez smadzenēm), ka nevar 10 krāsiņas no galvas iemācīties?  ::  
Vispār nedaudz vairāk paķimerējoties jau plašāk lietotie nomināli tiek atpazīti acumirklī, pat nepētot katru krāsu atsevišķi.



> ja tev ir vajadzīga piemēram 10k rezistors


 Brūns-melns-oranžs, Tas jau pa gabalu sakatāms un bieži sastopams. Tāpat kā 1k.  ::

----------


## Didzis

Kaut neesmu jaunietis un nesirgstu ar daltonismu, man  strīpainas pretestības nepatīk. Par laimi vēl no krievu laikiem kastēm stāv pretestības ar uzrakstiem. Amatieru apstākļos daudz vieglāk izlasīt uzrakstu, vai izmerīt pretestību ar multimetru, nevis čakareties ar tiem svītrukodiem  ::  . Faktiski  pretestības ar uzrakstiem un strīpainās ir mirušas, jo SMD tehnoloģijās jau nav vietas uz detaļām kur strīpas uzzīmet.

----------


## defs

Vispār viņas tad ir tik lētas,ka nav vērts ārā lodēt.Tad izvadi pa īsu,visādas bēdas.

----------


## Raimonds1

Dodies uz latgaliti ar kādām 50 kastītēm un katrā iepērc kādus 50gab katru nominālu.

----------


## AndrisZ

Ar 50 kastītēm nepietiks. no 1 oma līdz 10M vajadzēs 168 kastītes (5% solis)   ::  
Nekad neesmu atteicies no izlodētajām, lai pēc katras pretestības nebūtu jāskrien uz veikalu. Ja kautko taisītu kur desmitiem vienādas vajag, tad cita lieta, bet remontiem un nelieliem projektiņiem nekad nav bijusi vajadzība pretestības, kondensatorus vai vienkāršākos tranzistorus skraidīt un meklēt.

----------


## defs

Esmu vienkārši saskāries ar faktu,ka priekšā vienādas pretestības rezistori,bet katram tās strīpas savādākas,jo atšķirīgi ražotāji,izgatavošanas laiki uttt.Tāpec galvu nelauzu,tamdēļ jau mērinstruments domāts.

----------


## abergs

> Nekad neesmu atteicies no izlodētajām, lai pēc katras pretestības nebūtu jāskrien uz veikalu. Ja kautko taisītu kur desmitiem vienādas vajag, tad cita lieta, bet remontiem un nelieliem projektiņiem nekad nav bijusi vajadzība pretestības, kondensatorus vai vienkāršākos tranzistorus skraidīt un meklēt.


 +1  ::

----------


## mehanikis

nu vienīgi var krāsas tonis atšķirties, tas gadās, man visi rezistori ir kaudzē kad pērku kkam tad pie reizes ņemu vairākus vai pat desmitus, un veikalā rezerveivienmēr piepērku, izlodetos tik eksperimentiem ņemu, čakarīgi lodēt atpakaļ un iespējams ka kādam izvadi palocīti un nesmuki-patīk kārtīgas plates taisīt  ::

----------


## kaadzis

> Eh, jaunatne! Kas jums tie par smadzeņpodiem uz pleciem (vai vispār bez smadzenēm), ka nevar 10 krāsiņas no galvas iemācīties?  
> Vispār nedaudz vairāk paķimerējoties jau plašāk lietotie nomināli tiek atpazīti acumirklī, pat nepētot katru krāsu atsevišķi.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				ja tev ir vajadzīga piemēram 10k rezistors
> 			
> ...


 nu ja tikai ar to nodarbojas nekādu problēmu nebūtu tik grūti vienu vakaru apsēsties un reāli iezubrīt to krāsu secības, bet tā kā vakaros ir jāmācās visi citi priekšmeti ķīmijas matemātikas utt tad ar to laiku un vēlēšanos ir tā kā ir! protams laikam ejot jau iemācās kas un kā piemēram kondensatoru kodus jau māku un tā!  ::  nenodarbojos ar elektroniku tā ikdienā, lai tas būtu tik nepieciešams!  ::

----------


## mehanikis

man lai atkārtoti iemācītos kodu(jo vairs tik bieži nelodēju..) vajag kādu vakaru tā riktīgi pameklēt rezistoru kaudzē  ::  uzreiz atskrien atmiņa  ::

----------


## moa

Krāsas neatšķiras, tonis var, kā te jau rakstija.
Problēma vienīgi var būt ja pacepināts, tad jau tās krāsas lāga neatšķirt.
Tādus jau var arī pamērīt, pat ja pārdedzis, patīru, pamēru veselo daļu un aptuveni jau var saprast cik ir bijis.
Un pareizi te rakstija, ka kiloomu jau var pa metru ieraudzīt, ja vairāk ar to ņemas ::

----------


## defs

Varbūt citus shēmas parametrus ar var kaut ka iezubrīt,lai nav mērinstrumenst jāperk   ::

----------


## mehanikis

tranzistorus tos populārākos var iegaumēt apmēram, mikrenes ar, nu bet mērinstruments un datasheeti ir vienmēr vajadzīgi  ::

----------


## MartinsSliede

Sveiki! negribēju rakstīt jaunu topiku, tāpēc rakstīšu šeit. 
Jautājums - cik ļoti var atšķirties rezistoru nomināls? Piemēram, ja ir nepieciešams 1,5 MO rezistors, vai to var lietot, ja multimetrs rāda 1.48? Vai tas būs būtiski? 
Paldies.

----------


## karloslv

ko nozīmē - var lietot? lietot var jebko. skaties savā shēmā, vai tā ir būtiska atkāpe vai nav. parasti jau 5% vai pat 10% atkāpes nav kritiskas, taču ļoti atkarīgs, kāda shēma.

----------


## Isegrim

Tik neaizmirsti, ka 'muļķumetrs' nav absolūts, arī tam ir kļūda. Tas labi redzams, kad vienu un to pašu 'etalonpretestību' mēra dažādiem instrumentiem. Atšķirības mēdz būt visai ievērojamas un uz abām pusēm no nomināla. Tikpat labi tev varēja gadīties instruments, kas rādītu 1,53 M.

----------


## MartinsSliede

Labi, paldies par atbildēm.

----------

